# the farm



## Joeandsheila (Jan 27, 2012)

Basement Main theater room
TV Samsung PN50B860
AVR Onkyo TX-NR809
DVD Onkyo DC-CP706 
Bluray Toshiba BDX2000K (soon to be replaced)
VCR DVD-R Panasonic DMR-EZ475V (just started to give be troubles last night):hissyfit: F60 error
ROKU 
home built PC 
RCA VCR 
Speakers: 
Front Polk audio monitor 70
Center Polk audio CS2, 
Surrounds Atc6 in-ceiling, (Menard's specials a few years ago)
Rear surrounds Atc6 in-ceiling 
Front high Polk audio monitor 30 (Experimenting)
Front wide DIY Dayton Br-1 (Experimenting)
SUB JAMO SUB200 (soon to be replaced) with an Outlaw LFM-1 EX
Logitech Harmony 650
APC Smart-UPS 1400RMNET 3U
Network switch HP procurve 1800-8 media area

Main network switch HP procurve 1800-24
Media servers Windows server 2008 R2 set as a domain, AMD Athlon X2 250, 16.0GB RAM
Running different web services for home, Twonky DLNA, Brultech home energy monitor,
APC Smart-ups 700NET RM

Living room
TV Sanyo 32" 
Channel master CM700 D2A for DTV
AVR Onkyo Tx-605
DVD Onkyo DV-SP406
ROKU
Pan VCR
Speakers
Fronts Polk audio monitor 60
Center Optimus (radio shack) pro CS-5
Surrounds Optimus (radio shack) pro lx-5
No SUB yet. 
Logitech Harmony 300

cables and wires everything from Menards specials to monoprice a few monster cables because they were on sale cheaper than no name brands at the time.

JAMO A 10 series htib


----------



## Joeandsheila (Jan 27, 2012)

added Panasonic DMP-BDT210


----------



## Joeandsheila (Jan 27, 2012)

Update Basement Main theater room
TV Samsung PN50B860
AVR Onkyo TX-NR809
DVD Onkyo DC-CP706
Bluray Panasonic DMP-BDT210
to be replaced VCR DVD-R Panasonic DMR-EZ475V F60 error
ROKU
home built PC
RCA VCR
Speakers:
Front Polk audio monitor 70
Center Polk audio CS2,
Surrounds Atc6 in-ceiling, (Menard's specials a few years ago)
Rear surrounds Atc6 in-ceiling
Front high Polk audio monitor 30 (Experimenting)
Front wide DIY Dayton Br-1 (Experimenting)
SUB HSU VTF-2 MK4 and Outlaw LFM-1 EX good thing the neighbors are a mile away.
Logitech Harmony 650
APC Smart-UPS 1400RMNET
Network switch HP procurve 1800-8 media area

Main network switch HP procurve 1800-24
Media servers Windows server 2008 R2 set as a domain controler, AMD Athlon X2 250, 16.0GB RAM
Running different web services for home, Twonky DLNA, Brultech home energy monitor,
HP ProLiant N40L Ultra Micro Tower Server System (test box)
APC Smart-ups 700NET RM 

Living room
TV Sanyo 32"
Channel master CM700 D2A for DTV
AVR Onkyo Tx-SR605
Toshiba BDX2000K
DVD Onkyo DV-SP406
ROKU
Pan VCR
Speakers
Fronts Polk audio monitor 60
Center Optimus (radio shack) pro CS-5
Surrounds Optimus (radio shack) pro lx-5
SUB JAMO SUB200
Logitech Harmony 300

cables and wires everything from Menards specials to monoprice a few monster cables because they were on sale cheaper than no name brands at the time.

JAMO A 10 series htib


----------

